# Nikon speedlight battery packs



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

I own over a dozen speedlights that I normally use for off camera lighting that can use external batteries.  Until now I have only used in flash batteries.  SD-8, SD-8As and SD-9's were always overpriced in my opinion.  Well I have noticed the price on the battery packs are now lower (used units) and now third party companies makes them.  I noticed some only contain 6 AA batteries.  They claim 1 sec recycle time at full power.

Anyone use the Nikon or these off brand battery packs?  Do they allow 1 sec recycle even at full power?  Price is down to about $50 to $90 and that's easier to swallow than the $190 or more for new Nikons.  I have AC, and AC/ DC monolights with batteries.  But I tend to go to speed lights for easy carry and quick set ups.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought one once because my Nikon pack suffered a cord failure (something about a car door and a careless photographer...) and it was all the store had in stock.  Price was good, but as far as I can tell it made ZERO difference to recycle times.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow, amazing what you will find if you open the manuals.  I have SB-25's, SB-28's, SB-80DX's, and SB-900's that can use external batteries.  Each of the manuals says if you use the external packs SD-8's (SD-7's are slower) with Ni-cd or Ni-mh batteries they will reduce recycle times down to between 1.5 sec and 2.5 sec.  And on the SB-900 using SD9 with 8 batteries and same rechargeable batteries down to 1 sec recycle.   Hmmmm


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2017)

Can't speak for Nikon but I can say that in Canon they do speed up the recycling.  In the Canon's you still have to have the batteries in the unit as well as the pack.  The unit batteries are dedicated to the brains of the unit while the pack batteries are purely for recharging/recycling the flash head.  No unit batteries and no operation.  No pack batteries and you are still good.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2017)

tirediron said:


> I bought one once because my Nikon pack suffered a cord failure (something about a car door and a careless photographer...) and it was all the store had in stock.  Price was good, but as far as I can tell it made ZERO difference to recycle times.


Those things are expensive.  If I were you I would have gone all Jean-Claude van Damme on the careless photographer that screwed up your cord.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Can't speak for Nikon but I can say that in Canon they do speed up the recycling.  In the Canon's you still have to have the batteries in the unit as well as the pack.  The unit batteries are dedicated to the brains of the unit while the pack batteries are purely for recharging/recycling the flash head.  No unit batteries and no operation.  No pack batteries and you are still good.



Yea, Nikon same way.  Unit batteries for operation.  Battery pack for firing / charging.  I might pick up a couple used Nikon ones and maybe a couple off brand ones and check them out.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one once because my Nikon pack suffered a cord failure (something about a car door and a careless photographer...) and it was all the store had in stock.  Price was good, but as far as I can tell it made ZERO difference to recycle times.
> ...


I did.  My ass was sore for a week.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought 2 used SD-8's (offer on a 3rd one).  And bought 3 new Neewer ones.  That will cover about 1/2 my flashes.  Which is 99% of what I need normally.

Gonna need some more eneloop's.


----------

